
Is Netflix A/B testing the ratings it shows users? - kalu
http://imgur.com/a/0tD0d
======
amimetic
My understanding is that the ratings have never(?) been global ones; they are
their estimate of what you will think.

It is possible they A-B test aspects of the process used to generate these.

